# Question about Condor packs and how they perform compared to Maxpedition



## UrbanPrepper (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm looking into getting a new pack for everyday use.

I'm looking at the Zafar or the Xantha from Maxpedition however I recently saw the Condor 3 Day Assault in black on Amazon.

The Zafar is 1,700 cu. in. The Xantha is 1,800. The Condor is 3,038.
The Zafar is $239.99. The Xantha is $256.99. The Condor is $75.23.

I'm a big believer in "If it's too good to be true then kill it with fire" (or something like that) and I know the build quality of Maxpedition packs. Condor is totally unknown to me as to build quality, material, stitching, etc. so I figured I would reach out to you guys.

Has anyone used any of Condor's backpacks? What's their build quality like? My use will mainly consist of commuting too and from work so there will be no mountain climbing, desert marching or avoiding shambling hordes of the undead (although the AM rush is pretty darn close).

Any words of advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Edit #1 - Also would like to know country of manufacture if at all possible. I'm not saying it's gotta be Made in the USA so much as it can't be made in China. thanks!


----------



## UrbanPrepper (Jan 23, 2014)

Soooooo...apparently I'm delusional. That Condor pack is large enough to fit a Mini Cooper in. It will not be an EDC bag but for less than $80 from Amazon it's still a great buy. I should have it by Sat. Rather excited.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Check country of origin...MOST eBay and Amazon stuff is from China. Hate to say it...but it's true.


----------



## Gacto (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a maxpedition edc shoulder bag I carry for work. Carrying it about a year, looks like the day I bought it...brand new! Bought a La Police Gear pack, carried that about 3 months, was like $35, outside of the pack looks great but a rubber like lining is peeling out, switch back to the maxpedition. We use condor stuff for airsoft chest rigs, pouches. Don't have a pack, but the other stuff is holding up pretty well, but it's not maxpedition for sure.


----------



## UrbanPrepper (Jan 23, 2014)

Had the pack for a few days and I'm loving it. As a test I literally packed everything but the kitchen sink and headed into the office today. Even without the waist-strap (which amazingly fit me BTW) this pack was exceedingly comfortable and has room to spare. Still think it might be a tad too large for an EDC in the city however the compression straps do help mitigate its size so only time will tell but as of now the Condor 3 Day Assault Pack is a huge win.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have one of the smaller verison of the condor one, I have been using it for about the last 6 months. I have it in my truck and use it when I go shooting. I also used it on a 5 day hunting trip this fall. its held up really well so far. it took some adjusting to fit right but I am a bigger guy so I know that was a bigger part of it. It's made in China like just about everything else but has been a good truck bag for me so far. It gets thrown around like a rag and nothing has busted yet. 

When I go shooting I normally have about 10 to 12 Magazines loaded in it with several boxes of ammo and odds and ends with it, First aid kit, cleaning kit and a few other things and has held the weight good.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Check out the Red Rock Rover Sling Bag - 704999, Tactical Bags/Packs at Sportsman's Guide It is my edc bag and half the price of most other bags.. It is the perfect size for an edc bag.. Check it out before you spend 2-3x the money on somethin else...


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

I purchased a condor drop leg holster for 24 some thing a while back, It's threading has come undone and doesn't hold my pistol correctly. I don't think condor quality is bad, but its not the best or close to.

I have some Camelbak packs that are made with US and imported parts.
Tactical Gear, Food Storage, Body Armor, Outdoor Apparel - Tactical Gear - Shop

I also have TAG backpacks which are made in USA
Tactical Gear, Food Storage, Body Armor, Outdoor Apparel - Tactical Gear - Shop

TAG By LCI 100% Lifetime Guarantee

TAG by LCI stands behind everything we make with an unconditional lifetime guarantee. If it is worn out or unserviceable for any reason we will repair or replace it for free - NO QUESTIONS ASKED!!!
TAG reserves the right to inspect all returned merchandise and make a determination on repair or replacement.

I have access to a lot more then whats on my site, If your interested PM me I'll be happy to assist you!


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a Condor MOLLE Sling Bag and a Maxpedition Condor II pack. Both serve me well for their intended purposes. As far as construction goes, the Maxpedition bag is build with slightly heavier material, more attention to detail in the fit & finish and better reinforced stitching. Still, the differences are not overwhelming. I suppose it depends on what demands would be placed on the bag.

I use the Condor sling bag for emergency response with no intention of using it for extended carry, EDC or BOB (it lives in my off-road vehicle). The Maxpedition bag is set up for ultralite overnight/ 72hr BOB… build like a tank. It’s the grab & go I stake my immediate survival on. Neither is my choice for an extended-travel / live-out-of-your-bag situation. They’re tactical platforms, not expeditionary.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a small and large condor and like them both. Carry what I need and after a year of bouncing around in various places they seem to hold up well. 

My daughter has a kelty redwing. I borrowed it recently and told her I may steal it from her. I really liked it.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Everything I've gotten from Condor has held up to what it's gotten put through by me. I've got TAG, Tactical Tailor, etc. and yes, they are a little bit better in fit and finish. And I buy from American produced products when I can. But sometimes personal economics requires the choice between having something or not, and if a Condor product is the choice, I don't have a big problem with them. They don't fall apart that much faster than their higher priced brethren.


----------

